# Windows Server 2012 Essentials login



## carabac (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi All.
Can someone please tell me why all-of-a-sudden my Win2012 Server wants me to enter the domain to login? Before I only needed to enter my username but now I have to enter domain\username. That is now causing me major problems with some devices. Thanks.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Windows 2012 Essentials must be part of a domain. You can't have it any other way.


----------



## carabac (Apr 28, 2017)

Perhaps I did not explain myself clearly. This server has been installed for a few years. When the users login to their computers all they enter is their username and password and then could access the server shared folders. But for some strange reason, now when they try to access a server share folder, the login screen pops up and they have to login using the domainame\usename combination for the login to work. We never had to do that before. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Check one of the workstations for NETLOGON errors. It sounds like the machines aren't authenticating properly when they log on.


----------



## carabac (Apr 28, 2017)

srhoades said:


> Check one of the workstations for NETLOGON errors. It sounds like the machines aren't authenticating properly when they log on.


I will look at that and report back. Thanks.


----------



## carabac (Apr 28, 2017)

carabac said:


> I will look at that and report back. Thanks.


I looked in event viewer and there are no Netlogon errors present


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds like the server is now joined to a domain.

That doesn't happen by magic.

Talk to the people who have access to it.


----------

